# With a heavy heart I post this......



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

It's been a while since I've actively been on here, and I didn't think my first post in over a month would be in this section. Our boy we rescued just 4 months ago has passed. He was the senior, King, dumped off by his "keeper" in Union County, SC after 10 years of owning him. There is a thread about him in the "recues and where are they now." He was neglected his entire life, he had never seen the inside of a house, was grossly underweight, had severe arthritis that was left untreated and resulted in extreme muscle atrophy,.....but worse than any of that, he was never treated with love and kindness. 

It breaks my heart to know that the majority of his life was spent in misey. He celebrated his 11th birthday...which really isn't that old. But, I suppose from being so neglected his body was that of a much older dog. 

In just the 4 short months he was with us, he was able to add so much to all of our lives. He was so goofy and entertained us all with his antics. Things were a bit rough at first. We had to deal with some food aggression and some other bad habits. I dare someone to tell me you can't teach an old dog new tricks. He had come such a long way....it's amazing what a little love and patience will do.This dog is a true testimony of how much our furry companions love us even though they have been hurt terribly in the past.

I know he was happy, yet I still feel horribly guilty about his passing. I knew something was off, but I had no idea this was it. In the last couple of weeks he was very clingy. No matter what I was doing he wanted to be right there. If I was outside with the kids he wanted to be out with us laying near by. 

He went missing several days ago. We searched for him, checked with neighbors, called the pound....we did everything. We live on nearly 80 acres, so my husband got one of the horses and went looking for him. He found him on monday. I can hardly even type anymore because the tears are clouding my vision. He had laid down and made his walk accross the bridge. It absolutely breaks my heart that he died out there alone, but I respect the fact that it is exactly the way he wanted it. I think he knew he was at the end, and he spent his last moments by our sides to let us know he loved us. Perhaps he went off to spare my children the pain of seeing a beloved family member die..... I don't know, only he knew. 

We chose a beautiful spot to bury him. There is a magnificent dogwood tree that he loved to lay under, and we knew that would be the perfect place. I have ordered a memorial plaque to be placed there in his name. 

I just want to say thank you to all who helped this boy along the way, and for all of the support I had after he came home to us. I know he appreciated it too.

To my King Keller, thank you for being you. Thank you for showing everyone that giving an old dog a chance is worth it. You have enriched my life more than I ever thought possible. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

RIP dear boy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I found his thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

I am very sorry, but so thankful he had a loving home.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.







But thank-you for showing King what a loving home is like. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

God Bless you for all that you did for this noble boy!!!! King was sure a lucky boy to have spent his last days so Loved and happy with you....You definately made up for all he went through in his life!!!! RIP KING


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but thank you so much for taking in a senior.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

You did a good thing helping him his last few months. He had a chance to live and die with some dignity and respect. It sounds like he was very grateful for that. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Your wonderful for helping this senior boy! My eyes teared up too reading this, been there before so sad. Thank You!!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, I know what it's like to have to look for our loved ones when they are going for their final walk. Just remember that the bridge is where we will all meet them again.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss
Thank you for showing him what love and affection was before he passed.

I have to agree he went off to spare you and your children 
the pain of seeing him go, They are extrodinary animals

RIP sweet boy


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Just read the thread and got the history Thanks for everbody who help this awesome dog it turns out the owner was an wrong, and he was better off leaving that situation.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

So sad.

Thankfully he had some great times to experience thanks to you.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

My condolences on the loss of King. Thank you so much for showing him love and affection for his finally few months. I'm sure her returned the love in spades. He will be watching over you I'm sure. Remember the joy he brought you, if only for a short while. 








RIP King.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of King's passing, but so thankful and grateful for people like you in this world. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

My condolences.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your family's loss. RIP King


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sure you loved him more in the short time he spent with you then he was loved his whole life, I'm so sorry for your loss and I know that while words are comforting your heart still aches. Like others have mentioned, very thankful for people like you in the world. He knew he was loved. Hugs to you all.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

King found happiness over the last few months. I am sure that you noticed how much he appreciated what you offered. I had a similar experience and although we battled many parasites, the dog's appreciation was very clear. You are responsible for the happiest period in his life. He knew that. That is the best thing anyone could have given him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about King. Thank you for giving King a loving home and giving him the chance, finally (after 10 years of living in a pen while watching the other dog he lived with run free), to have a great life. I read though the whole heartbreaking, and then heartlifting, thread and want to say that I really admire you and your husband for sticking by him, despite his issues that cropped up.

Rest in peace, sweet King.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

His last days were much brighter thanks to you. Reading about King reminded me of a dog with the same name who I knew years ago.

A friend owned a business with a warehouse within a large fenced yard. One day someone came in with a box of puppies. My friend took one and brought it home. "King" turned out to be a purebred GSD, a black and tan male.

Unbeknownst to my friend, one of the guards at his place also took a pup; "Blackie" was a solid black male. The guard lived in a small apartment and worked nights in the warehouse and yard. It wasn't long before the guard moved on and left the dog behind. Blackie soon became the "yard dog", intermittantly cared for by various workers, and fiercely protecting "his" warehouse. 

I always felt bad for Blackie, knowing that he slept under an old truck and was outside all winter/summer long while his brother enjoyed a cushy family life. Despite the good life, King had issues. He was unapproachable when the kids were around. Forget about touching his toys. No amount of socialization seemed to work. He would freak out during thunderstorms and did quite a bit of damage to walls, doors, and furniture. After biting a few people during fits of protectiveness, King was PTS at about age 5. All the while, Blackie thrived. He was your best friend; once you were inside the gate, that is. He would play with a piece of a 2x4 as if it was made of gold. He smelled awful and never saw a vet, but he was happy and healthy. My friend would often remark "I knew I should have taken THAT dog home." 

One day Blackie walked into the office during a torrential rainstorm. He walked up to my friend, licked his hand, and went to sleep in the corner. For the last time. He was 16.

Don't feel guilty for your King. You gave him what he deserved, unlike the King I once knew.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<crying> that is soooo sad....poor King and Blackie - they ask so little and give us so much - especially so many seniors who never had the love and affection most of us here give ours....

Hopefully they all find their heart people at some point and wait at the bridge for them!








King and Blackie

Lee


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks to you and your family for giving King the best months of his life. He knew he was loved. 
I'm sorry for your loss. RIP King


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words and encouragement. Even if it's just the "internet," thank you for being a source of comfort for us.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Emily,
I choose to believe that all King remembers is the past four months - living with and loving you and your family - and that the years before that faded from his memory. I am so sorry for your loss and even sorrier that you didn't have more time together. Thank you for saving this beautiful soul and giving him a lifetime of happiness. Run free and healthy, sweet boy...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I just joined this Forum, and I having been crying more than normal reading all these stories. Anything about animals just gets me. You guys write such beautiful stories and their the truth.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about King, I remember his saga.
It is wonderful that you took him in and gave him the best 4 months of his life. I know how it feels: I rescued several seniors with health issues myself and lost them after relatively short time.
These seniors certainly teach us about the value of life and about love.

I am very sorry for your loss. Run free King...


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Some of the "old timers" really can get under your skin. I worked for a Vet for 25 years, and much of that time we were the designated end for the town Dog pound. We did change the billing to read "disposal of xxxxxx" rather than euthanasia, as between us and a couple friends of mine we placed about 30% of the dogs that came in. One dog "Ernie" really caught both of us... and "we'll take care of that tomorrow" went on for weeks. I wrote a letter "Ernie, the dog on Death Row" which the local paper published... from Ernie's view point, not understanding what he'd done wrong to deserve this end... A couple with 3 other dogs came to the office and asked about Ernie... and he left with him. He was probably 11-12 then, and lived another 5 years. The woman saw me many years later and thanked me for the letter... as Ernie was "the best dog I've ever had in my life."

*chuckle* I never minded folks greeting me with "what are you looking for a home for NOW!!"

Here's to the Kings, the Blackies and the Ernies who teach us so much about what the best of humanity is about. RIP oldsters... you WERE loved. And a special hug to my soul dog "Wizard" who's been gone almost 20 years... I still miss ya.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

You were King's knight in shining armor, his confidant and above all, his hero. You gave him the life he never had and will never forget. Bless you, may he run free at the bridge and remember his happiest hours with you and your family.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> How very sad for this dog's loss of life. Thank-you for giving him a chance and 4 happy months.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. At least King had the last months with you. He left the earth full of love from you. Thank you for looking after him.

George, Chloe, and angel Poohbear


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember how happy I was to read of King's adoption. Bless you for welcoming him into your heart and home and filling his last days with happiness.

RIP King.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sorry that King's time with you was so short. But, I also remember how close he was to not having that time at all. But you, and some other special people, gave him the opportunity to find love, compassion and family. Four months in 11 years is very significant time when it is spent with affection and care. 

I do wish King had more time with you but I am grateful that he was given the opportunity to have that time - thank you for that. My condolences on his loss.

RIP, King.


----------

